# Develop module showing relative temp slider



## DurwoodE (Apr 22, 2013)

Lightroom 4 Mac OSX

I have inadvertently clicked something that changed my temperature slider in the develop module from absolute values to relative values in one of my imported folders. 

How do I get the absolute slider back?

Thanks in advance,

Durwood Edwards


----------



## clee01l (Apr 22, 2013)

DurwoodE said:


> Lightroom 4 Mac OSX
> 
> I have inadvertently clicked something that changed my temperature slider in the develop module from absolute values to relative values in one of my imported folders.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Forum.  JPEGs do not have absolute temperature values in Kelvin. Instead the slider ranges from a -100 to +100 relative to the baked in WB of the JPEG.  Open a RAW image and you will be happy again.


----------



## DurwoodE (Apr 22, 2013)

*oops*



clee01l said:


> Welcome to the Forum.  JPEGs do not have absolute temperature values in Kelvin. Instead the slider ranges from a -100 to +100 relative to the baked in WB of the JPEG.  Open a RAW image and you will be happy again.



It does appear that what I had clicked on was the image quality setting on my camera. I had not noticed that I was importing TiFF's:blush:

Thanks


----------

